# Screen Differences



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

My current replacement has a weird discoloration going on. At certain angles, the grays turn a yellowish tint and then turn back to a normal looking gray at another angle.

It's really obvious in the calculater app. It's not a huge deal (screen still works normal) but it's ugly to look at. 
Anyone else had a screen like this?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Send it back


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

lol it gets tiring though when you go through 12 LG revolutions all with the same text messaging not working issue, and then you go thru three bolts all due to hardware malfunctions on "Certified Like New" Devices, by the way, am i the only one who finds it quite childish that they call them certified like new lol

edit- and yes i really went thru 12 lg revolutions within 2 weeks. texting would stop working after like an hour all together with no possible work around or fix. verizon didn't believe me until i went and fake cried and said the f word to the manager, this is a true story, which began my thunderbolt life


----------



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

sorry for being so ridiculous, it was deff more like a month, but I'm just so tired of all the problems I've had here, thats all

EDIT-when i say "here", i mean on verizons service, not the forums.

these forums have saved my life, and my phones life multiple times lol


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

m0d3rndayhippie said:


> lol it gets tiring though when you go through 12 LG revolutions all with the same text messaging not working issue, and then you go thru three bolts all due to hardware malfunctions on "Certified Like New" Devices, by the way, am i the only one who finds it quite childish that they call them certified like new lol
> 
> edit- and yes i really went thru 12 lg revolutions within 2 weeks. texting would stop working after like an hour all together with no possible work around or fix. verizon didn't believe me until i went and fake cried and said the f word to the manager, this is a true story, which began my thunderbolt life


I hear ya! I had that same problem, but with the BB Tour. The trackball ALWAYS went out no matter how much I cleaned it. That was the worst phone I've ever had!

I'm on my 4th Thunderbolt and I don't even think I'm going to send this one in just for the screen. I plan on picking up a Nexus when released, so I'm just going to live with it. I was just curious if there was more out there like that (I'm sure there is). I've always noticed that there's 2 kinds of screens. One with a bluish tint, and one with the yellow. I guess the "cool" and "warm" colors.


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Screw that!! Wait until the GalNex is released, then send the tbolt back and get a replacement.

Activate the replacement, then sell it on craigslist or ebay. I'm sure you can get $200 for it.

Apply that $200 towards the $300 for the GalNex and you are only out of pocket $100 for the GalNex. Winning!!


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea , but he's only out $100 if he has an upgrade...

I'm kinda in the same boat as you. I'm on my 6th 'bolt due to workmanship...they did put me into a charge, but I hated that phone, so I called and told them I wanted my 'bolt back...I'm gonna add a second line to my plan to get the nexus...good luck though!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

barcodelinux said:


> Screw that!! Wait until the GalNex is released, then send the tbolt back and get a replacement.
> 
> Activate the replacement, then sell it on craigslist or ebay. I'm sure you can get 200 for it.
> 
> Apply that 200 towards the 300 for the GalNex and you are only out of pocket 100 for the GalNex. Winning!!


What if he would rather have a tbolt over the gnexus?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> What if he would rather have a tbolt over the gnexus?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


>


Okay let me rephrase, what if he doesn't have the money/upgrade to get a GNexus?


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

barcodelinux said:


> Screw that!! Wait until the GalNex is released, then send the tbolt back and get a replacement.
> 
> Activate the replacement, then sell it on craigslist or ebay. I'm sure you can get 200 for it.
> 
> Apply that 200 towards the 300 for the GalNex and you are only out of pocket 100 for the GalNex. Winning!!


That's my plan. I hope to get a buyer for the Thunderbolt.

I also hope the Nexus is on sale like that ad that leaked a few weeks ago. Haha.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Okay let me rephrase, what if he doesn't have the money/upgrade to get a GNexus?


This is true...haha!

I'm a broke college student and hopefully get my Thunderbolt sold to pay for a portion of the Nexus.

The only crappy part, is that the available upgrade can't be moved up a few weeks.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

TiffG said:


> Yea , but he's only out 100 if he has an upgrade...
> 
> I'm kinda in the same boat as you. I'm on my 6th 'bolt due to workmanship...they did put me into a charge, but I hated that phone, so I called and told them I wanted my 'bolt back...I'm gonna add a second line to my plan to get the nexus...good luck though!


6th?! They let you go back to a Thunderbolt?

If you don't mind me asking, what was wrong with all your Thunderbolts?


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

The grey outter casing started coming apart from the screen. I was mostly concerned because I didn't want anything to get under the glass...I didn't want the charge, but made sure if I didn't like it I could go back to my bolt...


----------

